# azzeccare / azzeccato



## pazdominguez

Hey,

azzecare is said to be "hit" I'm a bit confused, is it "hit" as meaning success? or "hit" as meaning "strike" "blow"

The context that I'm trying to fit this meaning is the following: " Lo shopper è il prodotto più geniale della società dei consumi. Diabolicamente comodo, perfidamente azzeccato."

Thanks for your help,
Have a good one!


----------



## angelico76

I think that in English that would translate as: perfidiously contrived, conceived (something along these lines).

Ciao


----------



## Benzene

Hi *pazdominguez!*

My suggestion is as follows:

"diabolicamente comodo, perfidamente azzeccato" = "devilishly convenient, fiercely guessed right".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## coeurdenids

"diabolicamente comodo, perfidamente azzeccato" 

devilishly simple, disarmingly precise


----------



## Alxmrphi

Azzeccare è anche usato per tradurre la nostra espressione "_To hit the nail on the head_".

"Sì, esatto, ci* hai *azzeccato"
"Yes, exactly, you've hit the nail on the head"


----------



## Archbishop

Ciao Alex,
Non conoscevo l'espressione citata, quindi grazie mille per il chiarimento. 
Se ho capito bene l'espressione, in italiano (you've hit the nail on the head) vuole il verbo avere. Quindi diventa "Ci hai azzeccato". 
Ciao


----------



## El tano trucho

Hello everyone.

Could "spot on" be a translation for "azzeccato"? It is colloquial and maybe does not apply to the sentence first mentioned in this thread; however, I've heard it quite often here.

Regards,
ETT


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks Archbishop, I used the wrong verb! 
El_tano..... I think it could, yes! (as a loose translation)


----------



## rafanadal

E' un'ipotesi, spero non troppo azzeccata.
It's just a guess, hopefully one not too nailed on the head.

Can we say it or do we have to change it a little bit?


----------



## Libellede

Bravo, hai indovinato ! = Bravo ci hai azzeccato!
Good, you guessed!


----------



## rafanadal

You guess? Ciao


----------



## °annamaria°

rafanadal said:


> E' un'ipotesi, spero non troppo azzeccata.
> It's just a guess, hopefully one not too nailed on the head.
> 
> Can we say it or do we have to change it a little bit?


 
I'm not an English native-speaker but I think this sentence is wrong.
It doesn't sound natural to me.
Let's wait for a native speaker to answer the question 'cause I'm really curious too.


----------



## Miachetemio

Mi pare che la traduzione piu azzeccata di "azzeccare"possa essere, in questo contesto, "to pinpoint".   
Aspettiamo il parere dei natives, credo che siamo tutti molto curiosi.


----------



## coeurdenids

coeurdenids said:


> "diabolicamente comodo, perfidamente azzeccato"
> 
> devilishly *simple*, disarmingly *precise*



Leggete una volta piu!


----------



## rrose17

rafanadal said:


> E' un'ipotesi, spero non troppo azzeccata.
> It's just a guess, hopefully one not too nailed on the head.
> 
> Can we say it or do we have to change it a little bit?


 Sorry we wouldn't say _not too nailed on the head_. 
_You've hit the nail on the head_ is pretty much the only way this expression is used. You might say _You haven't hit the nail on the head, keep trying_, but even this sounds a little odd. You've nailed it, meaning you did it perfectly, is another close one. In Olympic sports, figure skating, for example, when a skater does an amazing triple axle, the commentator might exclaim "She nailed that one!"
E' un'ipotesi, spero non troppo azzeccata. I don't understand this sentence, actually. 
It's just a guess, I hope one that's not too precise. ?? This doesn't really make sense, or is it 
I'm just surmising, I hope I'm not being too narrow. This one does.


----------



## You little ripper!

> E' un'ipotesi, spero non troppo azzeccata.


_It's just a theory/guess, hopefully not too [close to the mark]/[spot-on]!_

The only instance I can think of where I would wish not to have guessed correctly about something is when it is something unpleasant. Some context might help, raf.


----------



## rafanadal

That's right Charles!
Like when you know someone's having problems, about their owh health or their relatives' health, and you say "I think you badly need my best wishes" and you may have this sentence followed by another in  which you say:
"it's a guess, I hope not too close to the mark."


----------



## You little ripper!

rafanadal said:


> Like when you know someone's having problems, about their owh health or their relatives' health, and you say "I think you badly need my best wishes" and you may have this sentence followed by another in  which you say:
> "it's a guess, I hope not too close to the mark."


Raf, in English we would be more likely to say something like:

_Tony: Rita looked looked awful when she came back from the doctor today! Do you think that lump in her breast is cancerous?
Mary: God, I hope not!!!
Tony: Just a guess. I hope I'm not right._

_Maria: Did you see the bruise Kylie was sporting on her arm this morning? 
Frances: It was pretty obvious even though she tried to hide it with makeup. I reckon her husband is abusing her.
Maria: Do you think so?!!!!
Frances: Just a guess. Hopefully I'm way off mark and she just fell down the stairs!_


----------



## Wonderland07

can we say "you caught" nel senso di l'hai preso, l'hai indovinato?
es. You caught the colour perfectly...hmm.........,


----------



## rrose17

Wonderland07 said:


> can we say "you caught" nel senso di l'hai preso, l'hai indovinato?
> es. You caught the colour perfectly...hmm.........,


 
You can, more likely is to catch an idea, but I think in certain contexts, it works. But is the Italian
Hai azzeccato il colore perfettamente.  ??


----------



## Wonderland07

yes the translation is that!!!!


----------



## salgemma

Ciao a tutti,
come si può tradurre "Venere non è un nome azzeccato".
Gli antichi Greci hanno chiamato con il nome della loro dea della bellezza e dell'amore un pianeta che è in realtà un posto infernale, Venere.
Ade, il dio degli inferi, sarebbe stato un nome azzeccato.
Ovviamente loro nulla sapevano di quel pianeta, quindi qui "azzeccato" è inteso come fare la cosa giusta/corretta/migliore per puro caso, per un colpo di fortuna e non perché si hanno informazioni e/o le competenze necessarie.


----------



## theartichoke

Hi salgemma,

What level of formality are we looking for? A few possibilities come to mind:
_Venus is hardly a fitting / suitable name.
As a name, Venus is rather wide of the mark.
Venus, as a name, doesn't really hit the mark._
I'm sure there are others, and probably better ones, too.


----------



## metazoan

Venus is not a particularly apt name; [explain why ...].


----------



## You little ripper!

Without more context, I’d use the past tense. _Venus was not a well-chosen name _might be another option. 

Meaning of well-chosen

1. chosen with care, as for suitability or preciseness


----------



## salgemma

Grazie a tutti,
vorrei sottolineare il fatto che gli Antichi nella scelta del nome non sono stati fortunati.
Cosa ne pensate di: _Venus is not an inspired name_.


----------



## utsubo

La butto là:
"Venus hasn't been/was not quite the lucky guess"


----------



## salgemma

utsubo said:


> La butto là:
> "Venus hasn't been/was not quite the lucky guess"



Grazie del contributo, ma _guess_ non mi convince, perché implica che il pianeta avesse già un nome e gli Antichi dovessero indovinare qual'era.
Anche _well-chosen_ non mi pare adatto, perché sembra che gli Antichi sapessero com'era il pianeta ma hanno scelto male il nome, invece loro non sapevano nulla.
Tra quanto proposto la migliore mi pare _apt_ anche se, in questo caso, non trasferisce tutto il significato di _azzeccare_.


----------



## You little ripper!

salgemma said:


> Anche _well-chosen_ non mi pare adatto, perché sembra che gli Antichi sapessero com'era il pianeta ma hanno scelto male il nome, invece loro non sapevano nulla.


‘Was not well-chosen’ simply means that the name they decided to give the planet was not a good one. What they knew or didn’t know about the planet at the time is irrelevant.


----------



## salgemma

You little ripper! said:


> ‘Was not well-chosen’ simply means that the name they decided to give the planet was not a good one. What they knew or didn’t know about the planet at the time is irrelevant.



Però dalla definizione di _well-chosen:

chosen with care, as for suitability or preciseness_ 

sembra invece una scelta basata sulla conoscenza, come si può scegliere con cura, opportunamente o con precisione senza conoscere?


----------



## You little ripper!

salgemma said:


> Però dalla definizione di _well-chosen:
> 
> chosen with care, as for suitability or preciseness_
> 
> sembra invece una scelta basata sulla conoscenza, come si può scegliere con cura, opportunamente o con precisione senza conoscere?


Salgemma, you‘re forgetting the ‘not’ in that sentence. It *wasn’t* chosen for suitability.


----------



## theartichoke

salgemma said:


> vorrei sottolineare il fatto che gli Antichi nella scelta del nome non sono stati fortunati.
> Cosa ne pensate di: _Venus is not an inspired name_.



"Not an inspired name" implies to me that the name is simply banal, not that it's off the mark. 

Could you use the verb "turned out to be" rather than"was"? Then, no matter what adjective you use, you've got the implication that the ancient Greeks knew nothing about the planet they were naming, but future knowledge revealed that the name didn't match the nature of the planet. Playing off YLR's "well-chosen," how about _Venus turned out to be an ill-chosen name_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

To me, azzeccato = spot on, as previously suggested.


----------



## utsubo

salgemma said:


> Grazie del contributo, ma _guess_ non mi convince, perché implica che il pianeta avesse già un nome e gli Antichi dovessero indovinare *qual'era*.
> Anche _well-chosen_ non mi pare adatto, perché sembra che gli Antichi sapessero com'era il pianeta ma hanno scelto male il nome, invece loro non sapevano nulla.
> Tra quanto proposto la migliore mi pare _apt_ anche se, in questo caso, non trasferisce tutto il significato di _azzeccare_.



Il senso di "guess" in questo caso sta proprio nel fatto che non hanno "indovinato" non tanto il nome, che appunto ancora non gli era stato dato (o così almeno si dice), quanto l'affinità del nome con la natura del pianeta. Anche "azzeccare" in fondo mi trasmette l'idea di "indovinare", "imbroccare", "scegliere la risposta _esatta_" in qualche modo.


----------



## You little ripper!

theartichoke said:


> Playing off YLR's "well-chosen," how about _Venus turned out to be an ill-chosen name_?


‘Ill-chosen’ and ‘not well-chosen’ mean exactly the same to me, but that’s  a more concise way of putting it.


----------



## theartichoke

You little ripper! said:


> ‘Ill-chosen’ and ‘not well-chosen’ mean exactly the same to me, but that’s  a more concise way of putting it.



They mean the same to me, too: I was just trying to avoid the choices one has to face when putting "to turn out to be" in the negative. ("turned out not to be"? "turned out to not be"? "didn't turn out to be"?). 

Incidentally, I think _Venus was not a well-chosen name_ is fine in the context: it should be obvious that nobody is suggesting the Greeks _could _have chosen with more care, and that their lack of technology prevented them, of necessity, from selecting a "well-chosen" name. But on the outside chance that one could perceive such a nuance, and that "well-chosen" and "ill-chosen" imply the ability to make an informed choice, I suggested the "turned out to be" part.


----------



## rrose17

May I be just a little pedantic (ok a little more than usual) and say the planets have the Roman names of the gods and not the Greek ones?


----------



## salgemma

theartichoke said:


> "Not an inspired name" implies to me that the name is simply banal, not that it's off the mark.



Se viene inteso solo come _banale_ allora _inspired_ non va bene.



theartichoke said:


> Could you use the verb "turned out to be" rather than"was"? Then, no matter what adjective you use, you've got the implication that the ancient Greeks knew nothing about the planet they were naming, but future knowledge revealed that the name didn't match the nature of the planet. Playing off YLR's "well-chosen," how about _Venus turned out to be an ill-chosen name_?



Venere si rivelò un nome non azzeccato = Venus turned out to be an ill-chosen name

Buono, l'uso del termine azzeccato da una sfumatura di significato che credo manchi in ill-chosen, ma mi posso accontentare. 
La sfumatura è che con azzeccato si sottintende (senza aggiungere altro) che la questione non era alla loro portata, non ci si poteva aspettare che i Greci scegliessero un nome corretto, se non per pura fortuna.



Paulfromitaly said:


> To me, azzeccato = spot on, as previously suggested.



Spot-on mi pare più come "fare centro", mi piace meno, mi fa venire in mente una gara.



utsubo said:


> Il senso di "guess" in questo caso sta proprio nel fatto che non hanno "indovinato" non tanto il nome, che appunto ancora non gli era stato dato (o così almeno si dice), quanto l'affinità del nome con la natura del pianeta. Anche "azzeccare" in fondo mi trasmette l'idea di "indovinare", "imbroccare", "scegliere la risposta _esatta_" in qualche modo.



Forse hai ragione, non so se un madrelingua intenda _guess_ in questo modo, in ogni caso, nel contesto, mi sembrano più adatti i termini che corrispondono a _scelta_ o _adatto_ piuttosto che _indovinato_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

salgemma said:


> Spot-on mi pare più come "fare centro", mi piace meno, mi fa venire in mente una gara.


Sei libero di scegliere quello che vuoi, ma *spot-on* non vuol dire fare centro, principalmente perchè è un aggettivo e non un verbo.


----------



## salgemma

rrose17 said:


> May I be just a little pedantic (ok a little more than usual) and say the planets have the Roman names of the gods and not the Greek ones?



Si, oggi li conosciamo con i nomi Romani, ma i primi ad assegnare i nomi degli dei dell'Olimpo ai pianeti sono stati i Greci.
I Romani hanno sostituito il nome greco con il loro, Afrodite è diventata Venere.

Planet - Wikipedia



Paulfromitaly said:


> Sei libero di scegliere quello che vuoi, ma *spot-on* non vuol dire fare centro, principalmente perchè è un aggettivo e non un verbo.



Allora ho sbagliato a fidarmi del dizionario di WordReference.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

salgemma said:


> Allora ho sbagliato a fidarmi del dizionario di WordReference.


Forse hai sbagliato a leggerlo..


> spot on - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference
> *adjective*
> (British) esatto(-a)


----------



## salgemma

Paulfromitaly said:


> Forse hai sbagliato a leggerlo..



Hai ragione, ripristinata piena fiducia a WordReference. 

No, invece mi sa che c'è qualcosa da sistemare in English-Italian, perché se _spot-on_ è solo aggettivo, a cosa è riferito quel _fare centro_?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

salgemma said:


> a cosa è riferito quel _fare centro_?


Al verbo "to be spot on".


----------



## theartichoke

Just a comment on "spot-on": in terms of meaning, it's, well, spot-on for this context (_The name Venus wasn't exactly spot-on_), but it's also the most informal of anything suggested here so far. It was what I was trying to think of but blanking on way back in #23 when I mentioned levels of formality. I'm still not clear whether we're going for a formal, scholarly tone, but if we are, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## You little ripper!

theartichoke said:


> I was just trying to avoid the choices one has to face when putting "to turn out to be" in the negative. ("turned out not to be"? "turned out to not be"? "didn't turn out to be"?).


I was trying to use the negative like the Italian phrase  "Venere non è un nome azzeccato".


----------



## Pietruzzo

salgemma said:


> Gli antichi Greci hanno chiamato con il nome della loro dea della bellezza e dell'amore un pianeta che è in realtà un posto infernale, Venere.


Forse si riferivano alla sua lucentezza nel cielo. Non credo volessero impiantarci una colonia.


----------



## Mary49

salgemma said:


> Si, oggi li conosciamo con i nomi Romani, ma i primi ad assegnare i nomi degli dei dell'Olimpo ai pianeti sono stati i Greci.
> I Romani hanno sostituito il nome greco con il loro, Afrodite è diventata Venere.


In realtà i Greci non avevano chiamato mai Venere con il nome di Afrodite, il pianeta era chiamato "Phosphoros" . Personificazione della stella del mattino, figlio di Eos (Aurora) e di Astreo. Per i Greci era la luna ad essere chiamata "Afrodite".
Worlds in Collision


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> il pianeta era chiamato "Phosphoros" . Personificazione della stella del mattino,


Visto che ci siamo anche la "stella della sera" (Hesperos) era sempre il pianeta Venere. Per quanto riguarda la luna io mi ricordavo "Selene" ma qui stiamo andando troppo off topic. Volevo solo dire che, anche trovando la traduzione azzeccata per "azzeccato", è tutto il discorso che è poco azzeccato.


----------



## salgemma

Paulfromitaly said:


> Al verbo "to be spot on".



Se _spot-on_ è solo aggettivo mi pare più logico tradurlo con _azzeccato_ e basta, come per esempio dei sinonimi, _apt_ e _proper_, sono tradotti come _appropriato_.
Così com'è altri potrebbero cadere in errore come il sottoscritto, specialmente perché pare un phrasal verb.


----------

